# CETME/HK91



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Anybody familiar with the platform? I just traded a guy an AR for a Century C308. Last of the CETME parts from Spain, but they partnered with PTR to build these. Apparently better quality than the early Century variants. Cross between a CETME and an HK91. Interweb reviews were almost all very positive...Mr GnG, sootch, etc.

Trigger was terrible (it's a battle rifle), so I took it down and gave the hammer and sear some light filing (very light). Still heavy, but smoothed it out quite a bit.

Super cool gun. Haven't shot it yet, but it won't be long.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A HK-91 is top quality rifle. My favorite 7.62 NATO is a MI4. That doesn’t translate to Springfield M1a. Now that doesn’t mean Springfield is a bad rifle it’s just not #1. The title of #1 would be a toss up between HK91 and FN. Then M1a. The AR-10 I hesitate to grade. I like it but I think it built to light for 7.62 NATO.
The original Spanish CTEME were junk, that is civilian version. The Century Arms rebuilds swing from one extreme to another.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

.308 is my favorite caliber and she'd look good on me


----------

